# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Gvc Sf-1156v/21d

## Nikolaich

Подскажите кто-нибудь, какое питание нужно модему Gvc Sf-1156v/21d? На корпусе нифига не написано. Может кто знает?

Заранее спасибо.

----------

